# Yozo Office



## El_Barto (Dec 1, 2010)

Just saw on Distrowatch that Linux Deephin (Ubuntu) has a new version. 
Deephin is Chinese and it's aim is to demonstrate that there is something else on the market beside Windows. It tries to have a kind of same look / feel as XP (Although PCLinuxOS and especially ZorinOS does a better job on this)

Now noticed that they dumped Openoffice for something else; Yozo Office.

It seems to be available as Trial, Free to Try and also as Freeware although I doubt it is completely free.

Did anyone heard of it or tried it? It is also available for Linux.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 2, 2010)

High Compatibility #1!  Who could say no to that?


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 17, 2010)

Well.it's developed in Java,so maybe porting is not too difficult as others.Who knows java here?


----------



## sossego (Dec 18, 2010)

Bozo Office http://www.zazzle.com/bozo+gifts?dp=252585008705651924


----------

